# Computer Problems - Please Help



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

I left home for a month. I turned off my computer and unplugged everything.

I came home to find the computer on. It said press Ctrl alt del to restart.

I did that.

Everything was fine for a while.

I started watching a video on vlc, the video would freeze and the audio would go all weird.

I closed it and restarted my computer.

It restarted but only the wallpaper was showing. So I turned the computer off. Next morning I turned it on and it said to put in the windows disc, restart and choose repair computer. But there is no option to launch the disc. Eventually it started working and did a disc check but then it said it will restart but didn't do any thing for a long time so i turned it off by the power.

I left it off for a day, then I turned it on everything was fine for a while. I started playing Oblivion.
Same thing happened as before and now I can't do anything. The start bar and desktop icons has disappeared. And all I can see now is the wallpaper and my browser.

Pressing Ctrl alt del says:

Failure to display security and shut down options

The login process was unable to display security and logon options
when Ctrl alt delete was pressed. If the operating system does not
respond, press esc or restart the computer using the power switch.​So I've turned it off and then back on. it did the disc check again, and loaded windows fine.

*I think it will happen again. Any way to fix it?*

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8172 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953866 MB, Free - 353477 MB; E: Total - 953765 MB, Free - 952452 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P8P67 PRO
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The disk check usually runs because the system has detected an error on the hard drive, this is often an early warning sign of a failing hard drive so make sure you have back ups of all your important data.

Try running the disk check again and post the log so we can see it.



> Click on *Start* > type *cmd* in the search box. A box will open with *CMD* at the top, right click on it and select *Run as Administrator*. Another box will open, at the prompt, type *chkdsk /r* and press enter. (Note the gap between the k and the /) *NOTE* To run on an external drive use chkdsk C: /r replace the C: with the appropriate drive letter.
> You will then see the following message:
> *chkdsk* cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts?* (Y/N)*
> Type *Y* for yes, and press enter. Then reboot the computer into normal mode.
> ...


First follow this guide to find the *chkdsk* log.
Windows 7 Disk Check log
Once the log is in view then click on* Copy* in the right hand pane and select *"Copy details as text".*
You can then right click on the message box on this forum and select *Paste* and the log will appear, add any further information asked for and then click on *Submit/Post Quick Reply* and your done.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

I've restarted my computer normally.

It took a while to shut down. 

Now it says Windows Boot Manager
Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:

1. Insert your Windows installation disc and restart your computer. 
2. Choose your language settings, and click next. 
3. Click repair your computer

If you do not have the disc, contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assistant. 

File: \Boot\BCD
Status: 0xc000000e
Info: An error occurred while attempting to read the boot configuration data. 

What should I do?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, run the manufacturer's hard drive diagnostics, instructions below.

If you do not have back ups of your important data then follow this to extract them to an external source before running the test. Ubuntu Live CD to back up files from your dead Windows



> Identify the make of your hard drive and then use one of the links below to get the manufacturer's diagnostics for *ISO (CD)* not the one for Windows.
> When the download is complete right click the file and select Extract Here and burn the image to a CD.
> In Windows 7 right click the extracted file, select *Open With*, then select* Windows Disc Image Burning Tool* then follow the prompts. For all other versions of windows (if you do not have an ISO burner) download this free software. ImgBurn
> Install the program and start the application. Select the top left hand option to burn image file to disk and then on the next window click on the small yellow folder icon and browse to the file you have downloaded from the links below. Then click on the two grey discs with the arrow in between (bottom left) and leave it to complete the operation.
> ...


Meanwhile, if you do not have a Windows 7 disc please create a Recovery disc as follows. You can do this on any Windows 7 machine with the same bit rate version installed which in your case is 64bit.

Go to Control Panel and select Backup and Restore. In the left hand pane select Create a System Recovery disc and follow the prompts.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

It's doing chkdsk right now. 

It's been stuck for about 11 hours now. 

Should I just turn it off by the power?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

If it has not finished by the time you read this then shut it down and follow my instructions in post 4.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm having trouble backing up.

using ubuntu doesn't work. When I connect my external hard drive, it doesnt recognize it.

My computer is freeezing. and it just had the blue screen. and now it says Missing operating system.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, I think the best thing to do now would be to remove the hard drive and hook it up to another PC to extract the data.

You will need to get one of these: USB hard drive adapter
You can then connect it to any PC and you should then be able to access the drive.

If you do not need to back up the data on the drive then continue with the hard drive diagnostics in post 4.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

This will work right?

http://www.arc.com.au/pub.php?pid=37149&p=product


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Hard for me to say for certain without a picture.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

I should put the hard drive back into my computer before running the diagnostics right?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Correct.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

SeaTools is saying there is no hard drives even when I have two in there :/


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Two hard drives! first time you have mentioned that.

So, the specs in your opening post show drive C and E, these are two seperate hard drives with one partition on each?

Which one has Windows 7 on it, the C drive?

Seatools should run on any make of drive, are your's both Seagate drives?

We might be looking at another problem, just to eliminate a memory fault please remove all but one of the memory sticks and try to boot the PC, if it still fails then swap the sticks and try again. Do this for each memory stick you have to determine if one of them is causing the problem.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah windows is on C

my drives are samsung

i'll try the memory


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, let me know what happens.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

The problem is still there even after swapping the sticks.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, so the memory is not the cause.

You next move would be to get a USB hard drive adapter and rescue all your important data before doing anything else, just in case something goes wrong.

You are also going to need a Windows 7 Rescue disc which I gave instructions for earlier.

Let me know once this is all done and then we can continue.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

I have backed up everything.

I have the windows 7 installation disc.

I don't think I will be able to make a recovery disc because of the freezing.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, please remove the E drive to avoid confusion and follow this guide to run a Startup Repair.

Windows 7 Startup Repair

Please report back with any problems you encounter and/or error messages.
---------------------------
You have obviously been able to access the drive to complete your backup, could you tell me how you did that so I know what has happened.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

I took the hard drive out and connected it to my laptop. Then I connected my external WD hard drive and copied files to it.

I did startup repair.

I typed up everything and clicked quick reply but it didn't work. I can't remember what it said. I'll do it again


----------



## josedarius (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Ruby,

Turn on ur computer power... tap the F8 key... select the option - -> Directories service restore mode.--> tap ENTER
It runs all the scripts and restore ur m/c. Hope this should work...


By
Darius.J :up::up::up:


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

RubyA said:


> I took the hard drive out and connected it to my laptop. Then I connected my external WD hard drive and copied files to it.
> 
> I did startup repair.
> 
> I typed up everything and clicked quick reply but it didn't work. I can't remember what it said. I'll do it again


Ok, so we now know the hard drive is accessible.

You did run the Startup Repair with the drive fitted into the problem PC?

Put it back in the PC and try again to run the Disk Check and see if it will complete and post the log. If it still gets stuck use the Windows 7 disc to boot the PC and go to the Command Prompt from the Recovery Environment and run the Disk Check from there.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

the Startup repair has the same results as before. Pressing F8 takes me to the boot menu. I couldn't find Directories service restore mode


Startup repair diagnosis and repair log
-----------------------
number of repair attempts: 1

Session details
-----------------------
System disk = \device\harddisk0
windows directory = 
AutoChk run = 0
Number of root causes = 1

Test Performed:
-------------------
Name: Check for updates
Result: Completed successfully, Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms


Test Performed:
-------------------
Name: System disk test
Result: Completed successfully, Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms


Test Performed:
-------------------
Name: Disk failure diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully, Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 639 ms


Test Performed:
-------------------
Name: Disk metadata test
Result: Completed successfully, Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms


Root cause found:
-------------------------------
The partition table does not have a valid System Partition.

Repair Action: Partition table repair
Result: Completed successfully, Error code = 0x0 
Time taken = 35693 ms

---------------------------------
---------------------------------


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes I did Startup Repair with the drive fitted into the problem PC.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll do the disk check soon. windows is not loading right now


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, there is an error in the Startup Repair. "The partition table does not have a valid System Partition". The Disk Check will not repair this error.

It states it has repaired it but if it is still not booting correctly then may be not.

Try the Startup Repair again and just let it run, if you see "press any key to boot from cd" during the repair *DON'T, *leave it to run untill it states it has completed, it may repeat more than once. Sometimes this repair has to be run three or four times to complete the repair.

If this still fails then there is another fix available, I just need to write out some clear instructions.

NOTE
Directories service restore mode is used for restoring active directory on a domain controler. That is not associated with your PC or the problem you have.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

I've run it 5 times so far. Has the same repair details. Should I just leave it on the screen that says click finish? Will it run again from there?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, that is not working. The next step is to try this.

Boot from the WIndows disc again and select Command Prompt from the Recovery Environment.
Type these commands one at a time and hit Enter after each one. (They do not need to be in uppercase)

DISKPART
LIST DISK
SELECT DISK (followed by the number of the disk . most likely 0)
LIST PARTITION
SELECT PARTITION (followed by your partition number. most likely 0)
ACTIVE
EXIT

Now try Windows Startup Repair again and it should work.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok. Says Startup repair cannot repair this computer automatically

send information
don't send

Then i went to show problem details

Problem Signature:
Problem Event Name: StartupRepairOffline
Problem Signature 01: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 02: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 03: unknown
Problem Signature 04: -1
Problem Signature 05: ExternalMedia
Problem Signature 06: 1
Problem Signature 07: MissingBootManager
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

A bit more progress, now try this: Bootmgr is Missing

Bypass the Introduction and follow the guide to use the Bootrec.exe tool.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

After I clicked repair computer, It is asking me:

Windows found problems with your computer's startup options.

Do you want to apply repairs and restart your computer?

I clicked on view details and it says:

The following startup options will be added:
Name: Windows 7 Home Premium (recovered)
Path: Windows
Windows Device: Partition=C: (953867 MB)

Name: Windows Recovery Environment (recovered)
Path: Recovery\44fa4055-2a6f-11e0-91e6-d64020bd9a8d\Winre.wim
Windows Device: Partition=C: (953867 MB)

Should I click Repair and Restart?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

You want me to this this part correct?

bcdedit /export C:\BCD_Backup
c:
cd boot
attrib bcd -s -h -r
ren c:\boot\bcd bcd.old
bootrec /RebuildBcd


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Yes, that part should completely rebuild the boot sector and hopefully it will then be back to normal.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

ok. i did it.

its asking

Successfully scanned Windows installations.
Total identified Windows installations: 1
[1] c:/windows
Add installation to boot list? Yes/no/All

Should I do All?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

"Yes" should do the trick.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

i did it.

After restarting my pc, im getting

bootmgr is missing
press ctrl+alt+del to restart


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That is odd, what you have just done should have replaced the Bootmgr.

Try the repair again and select "All", see if that helps, if not run the Startup repair again and post the report.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

Still the same.

I did startup repair. It says it was successful

the details are the same as before except the Root cause

Root cause found:
-------------------------------
Boot manager is missing or corrupt.

Repair action: File repair
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 5055 ms
-----------------------------
----------------------------


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

My pc has its started


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

gonna wait and see if it still freezes


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

everything was working fine.. but now everything is gone except my wallpaper..

i pressed ctrl+alt+del, two windows came up

1.
Failure to display security and shut down options

The login process was unable to display security and logon options
when Ctrl alt delete was pressed. If the operating system does not
respond, press esc or restart the computer using the power switch.

2.
jusched.exe - Application error
The instruction at 0x0000000075629A7A referenced memory at 0x0000000075629A7A. The required data was not placed into memory because of an I/O error status of 0x000000e.

Click on OK to terminate the program


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

I pressed the power button. Now I get this:


winlogon.exe - Application error
The instruction at 0x0000000076F85254 referenced memory at 0x000000007702FB88. The required data was not placed into memory because of an I/O error status of 0xc000000e.

Click on OK to terminate the program


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

If I reinstall windows will everything start working again?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

It is almost like we are back to square one. This does suggest that there is either a problem with the hard drive or the memory. You could try to reinstall the OS but I think we need to find what is causing the problem or it is likely to repeat after a reinstall, I suspect it is the hard drive.

I would suggest you first try and run the hard drive diagnostics again.

I would then follow this with Memtest86+. I know we tried a swap of the memory sticks to no avail, but the errors that are occuring could be down to a fault with the memory corrupting data on the hard drive. This test is long and slow and should be run for at least 8 passes to be conclusive.

You can ignore the first part of the guide and go straight to the instruction to Download Memtest.



> *Please read all the instructions before starting.*
> IMPORTANT
> _Always disconnect your PC from the mains supply when removing Ram sticks and earth your hands to discharge any static electricity to avoid damage to sensitive components. If performing this test on a laptop PC you should also remove the battery before removing or replacing the RAM sticks._
> Preliminary checks
> ...


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

its doing disk check.

looks like its stuck at stage 4 of 5 again

12% again

I'll leave it on for now.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Disk check can appear to be stuck at times which is normal, the time it takes all depends on the size of the hard drive, it can take hours on a big drive, 300GB+.

Have you tried the memtest yet?

I have to turn in for the night, be back in the morning I'm on GMT+1hr.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

Its been about 7 hours, its still the same. I thought I'd to the memtest after.

stage 4 of 5

12 % 86180 of 479728 files processed (the same as 7 hours ago)

Above all that it says

*Inserting data attribute into file xxxxxx *for 15 lines if that helps


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That would suggest there is something wrong with the hard drive or corrupted data.

Abandon the test and try this:
Windows 7 System File Checker

*Once complete:*
Click on* Start* and type* cmd* into the search box. Right click on *cmd* in the popup menu and select *Run as Administrator*.
Copy & Paste:* findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt* at the command prompt and press *Enter*. This will place a *sfcdetails.txt* file on your desktop with the SFC scan details from the CBS.LOG. Zip up the file and attach it to your next post.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

this check disk is the chkdsk /r one. Its not completing.

So I'll do the second part now?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Sorry, I posted the wrong instructions. Had just edited my last post and your post appeared.

Go back to post 50, follow the guide and post the log.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

Do I do step 2 - To Scan and Repair System Files

or step 3 - To Only Verify if the System Files are Corrupted


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Do step 2.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Something else I have thought of is to run the *chkdsk* command without the addition of /r. This should then produce a report without trying to fix anything and should therefore complete the check. This might give us some clues as to why chkdsk /r will not finish.

Try running it and post the log.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

i tried it from start > cmd but it says there is a system repair pending which requires reboot to complete. Restart Windows and run sfc again.

I rebooted windows, but it just led to a black screen with my mouse. I tried again but still a black screen with my mouse.

So i tried sfc in command prompt through the repair computer and it says the same thing

there is a system repair pending which requires reboot to complete. Restart Windows and run sfc again.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

The Check Disk
Log Name: Application
Source: Chkdsk
Date: 10/02/2012 11:54:15 AM
Event ID: 26212
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: RUBY-PC
Description:
Chkdsk was executed in read-only mode on a volume snapshot.

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

WARNING! F parameter not specified.
Running CHKDSK in read-only mode.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
479744 file records processed.

File verification completed.
744 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

0 EA records processed.

44 reparse records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
609024 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
479744 file SDs/SIDs processed.

Cleaning up 7 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 7 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 7 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
64641 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
37595088 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

976759807 KB total disk space.
606558172 KB in 397845 files.
197140 KB in 64642 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
616699 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
369387796 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
244189951 total allocation units on disk.
92346949 allocation units available on disk.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Chkdsk" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">26212</EventID>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-02-10T00:54:15.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>64316</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>RUBY-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

WARNING! F parameter not specified.
Running CHKDSK in read-only mode.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
479744 file records processed.

File verification completed.
744 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

0 EA records processed.

44 reparse records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
609024 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
479744 file SDs/SIDs processed.

Cleaning up 7 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 7 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 7 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
64641 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
37595088 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

976759807 KB total disk space.
606558172 KB in 397845 files.
197140 KB in 64642 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
616699 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
369387796 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
244189951 total allocation units on disk.
92346949 allocation units available on disk.

<Binary>005207004F09070019830C0000000000DB1D00002C0000000000000000000000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

The Wininit

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 10/02/2012 11:30:52 AM
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: RUBY-PC
Description:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
Attribute record of type 0xa0 and instance tag 0x7 is cross linked
starting at 0xbb for possibly 0x1 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0xa0 and instance tag 0x7
in file 0xed85 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (160, $I30)
from file record segment 60805.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4 is cross linked
starting at 0x1e8 for possibly 0x4 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4
in file 0x12c35 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 76853.
Attribute record of type 0xa0 and instance tag 0x64 is cross linked
starting at 0xf0 for possibly 0x1 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0xa0 and instance tag 0x64
in file 0x63724 is already in use.
Deleted corrupt attribute list entry
with type code 160 in file 407332.
Unable to locate attribute with instance tag 0x64 and segment
reference 0x1c000000063724. The expected attribute type is 0xa0.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (160, $I30)
from file record segment 407332.
Attribute record of type 0xa0 and instance tag 0x4f is cross linked
starting at 0xf1 for possibly 0x1 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0xa0 and instance tag 0x4f
in file 0x64508 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (160, $I30)
from file record segment 410888.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4 is cross linked
starting at 0x15cbe14 for possibly 0x1 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4
in file 0x651e7 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 414183.
479744 file records processed.

File verification completed.
744 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

0 EA records processed.

44 reparse records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
The multi-sector header signature for VCN 0x0 of index $I30
in file 0x37 is incorrect.
fd 1f a0 d7 45 44 17 a5 89 12 22 73 18 1a 44 cf ....ED...."s..D.
23 1b 09 91 5a 3b b3 99 fc b2 7e 19 09 c6 85 bb #...Z;....~.....
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 55.
The index bitmap $I30 in file 0x37 is incorrect.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 55.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0x18 is invalid.
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 ................
ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
Sorting index $I30 in file 55.
The index bitmap for index $I30 in file 0xed85 is invalid or missing.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 60805.
The index bitmap $I30 is present but there is no corresponding
index allocation attribute in file 0xed85.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 60805.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0x18 is invalid.
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 ................
ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff aa 9c 0c ed 81 1a cc 01 ................
82 74 11 3d 69 88 cb 01 6a 4e f3 90 22 83 cc 01 .t.=i...jN.."...
Sorting index $I30 in file 60805.
The index bitmap for index $I30 in file 0x63724 is invalid or missing.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 407332.
The index bitmap $I30 is present but there is no corresponding
index allocation attribute in file 0x63724.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 407332.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0x18 is invalid.
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 ................
ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 16 df cf 02 ba c2 01 ................
00 16 df cf 02 ba c2 01 aa 9f 97 12 8f bb cc 01 ................
Sorting index $I30 in file 407332.
The index bitmap for index $I30 in file 0x64508 is invalid or missing.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 410888.
The index bitmap $I30 is present but there is no corresponding
index allocation attribute in file 0x64508.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 410888.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0x18 is invalid.
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 ................
ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 16 df cf 02 ba c2 01 ................
00 16 df cf 02 ba c2 01 aa 9f 97 12 8f bb cc 01 ................
Sorting index $I30 in file 410888.
609002 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
CHKDSK is scanning unindexed files for reconnect to their original directory.
Recovering orphaned file dir0000.chk (56) into directory file 55.
Recovering orphaned file file0000.chk (1350) into directory file 55.
Recovering orphaned file Resource.dat (1526) into directory file 60805.
Recovering orphaned file NVSTAR~1 (17266) into directory file 60805.
Recovering orphaned file NvStarted (17266) into directory file 60805.
Recovering orphaned file Resource.old (26329) into directory file 60805.
Recovering orphaned file 12016B~1 (59232) into directory file 291992.
Recovering orphaned file 12016bfd4950212d9dfea586c8e61e70_0c881171-4d42-442f-9c42-4be127ee36a3 (59232) into directory file 291992.
Recovering orphaned file file0001.chk (291046) into directory file 55.
Recovering orphaned file file0002.chk (297216) into directory file 55.
Recovering orphaned file dir0005.chk (344290) into directory file 55.
Recovering orphaned file _TRANS~1.H (403067) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file _TransactionBridgePerfCounters.h (403067) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file _SMSVC~1.H (403181) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file _SMSvcHostPerfCounters.h (403181) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0001 (407334) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0005 (407336) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0006 (407337) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0007 (407340) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0008 (407343) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0009 (407344) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 000A (407345) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 000B (407351) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 000C (407352) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 000D (407353) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 000E (407354) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0010 (407355) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0011 (407356) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0012 (407357) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0013 (407358) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0014 (407359) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0015 (407360) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0019 (407361) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 001D (407362) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 001F (407364) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0404 (407365) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0416 (407366) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0804 (407367) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0816 (407368) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0001 (407369) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0005 (407370) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0006 (407371) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0007 (407372) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0008 (407373) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0009 (407374) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 000A (407375) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 000B (407376) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 000C (407377) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 000D (407378) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 000E (407379) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0010 (407382) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0011 (407383) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0012 (407384) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0013 (407385) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0014 (407388) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0015 (407390) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0019 (407391) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 001F (407392) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0404 (407393) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0416 (407394) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0804 (407395) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0816 (407396) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 001D (410939) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 301843~2.XML (414123) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 30184312_2310443602.xml (414123) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 301843~1.XML (414183) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 30184312_2310443602.back.xml (414183) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 301843~4.XML (414194) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 30184312_2645992794.xml (414194) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 301843~3.XML (414250) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 30184312_2645992794.back.xml (414250) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 301849~2.XML (418265) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 30184924_2656781030.xml (418265) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 301849~1.XML (418341) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 30184924_2656781030.back.xml (418341) into directory file 2208.
79 unindexed files scanned.

Recovering orphaned file 30AC79~1.XML (475258) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 30181825_1400968235.back.xml (475258) into directory file 2208.
CHKDSK is recovering remaining unindexed files.
13 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
479744 file SDs/SIDs processed.

Cleaning up 5 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 5 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 5 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
Inserting data attribute into file 76853.
Inserting data attribute into file 414183.
64632 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
37145904 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.
Correcting errors in the master file table's (MFT) BITMAP attribute.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

976759807 KB total disk space.
606185360 KB in 397843 files.
197140 KB in 64636 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
616567 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
369760740 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
244189951 total allocation units on disk.
92440185 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 52 07 00 44 09 07 00 10 83 0c 00 00 00 00 00 .R..D...........
db 1d 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....,...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-02-10T00:30:52.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>64256</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>RUBY-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
Attribute record of type 0xa0 and instance tag 0x7 is cross linked
starting at 0xbb for possibly 0x1 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0xa0 and instance tag 0x7
in file 0xed85 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (160, $I30)
from file record segment 60805.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4 is cross linked
starting at 0x1e8 for possibly 0x4 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4
in file 0x12c35 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 76853.
Attribute record of type 0xa0 and instance tag 0x64 is cross linked
starting at 0xf0 for possibly 0x1 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0xa0 and instance tag 0x64
in file 0x63724 is already in use.
Deleted corrupt attribute list entry
with type code 160 in file 407332.
Unable to locate attribute with instance tag 0x64 and segment
reference 0x1c000000063724. The expected attribute type is 0xa0.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (160, $I30)
from file record segment 407332.
Attribute record of type 0xa0 and instance tag 0x4f is cross linked
starting at 0xf1 for possibly 0x1 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0xa0 and instance tag 0x4f
in file 0x64508 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (160, $I30)
from file record segment 410888.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4 is cross linked
starting at 0x15cbe14 for possibly 0x1 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x4
in file 0x651e7 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 414183.
479744 file records processed.

File verification completed.
744 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

0 EA records processed.

44 reparse records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
The multi-sector header signature for VCN 0x0 of index $I30
in file 0x37 is incorrect.
fd 1f a0 d7 45 44 17 a5 89 12 22 73 18 1a 44 cf ....ED...."s..D.
23 1b 09 91 5a 3b b3 99 fc b2 7e 19 09 c6 85 bb #...Z;....~.....
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 55.
The index bitmap $I30 in file 0x37 is incorrect.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 55.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0x18 is invalid.
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 ................
ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
Sorting index $I30 in file 55.
The index bitmap for index $I30 in file 0xed85 is invalid or missing.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 60805.
The index bitmap $I30 is present but there is no corresponding
index allocation attribute in file 0xed85.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 60805.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0x18 is invalid.
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 ................
ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff aa 9c 0c ed 81 1a cc 01 ................
82 74 11 3d 69 88 cb 01 6a 4e f3 90 22 83 cc 01 .t.=i...jN.."...
Sorting index $I30 in file 60805.
The index bitmap for index $I30 in file 0x63724 is invalid or missing.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 407332.
The index bitmap $I30 is present but there is no corresponding
index allocation attribute in file 0x63724.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 407332.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0x18 is invalid.
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 ................
ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 16 df cf 02 ba c2 01 ................
00 16 df cf 02 ba c2 01 aa 9f 97 12 8f bb cc 01 ................
Sorting index $I30 in file 407332.
The index bitmap for index $I30 in file 0x64508 is invalid or missing.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 410888.
The index bitmap $I30 is present but there is no corresponding
index allocation attribute in file 0x64508.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 410888.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0x18 is invalid.
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 ................
ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 16 df cf 02 ba c2 01 ................
00 16 df cf 02 ba c2 01 aa 9f 97 12 8f bb cc 01 ................
Sorting index $I30 in file 410888.
609002 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
CHKDSK is scanning unindexed files for reconnect to their original directory.
Recovering orphaned file dir0000.chk (56) into directory file 55.
Recovering orphaned file file0000.chk (1350) into directory file 55.
Recovering orphaned file Resource.dat (1526) into directory file 60805.
Recovering orphaned file NVSTAR~1 (17266) into directory file 60805.
Recovering orphaned file NvStarted (17266) into directory file 60805.
Recovering orphaned file Resource.old (26329) into directory file 60805.
Recovering orphaned file 12016B~1 (59232) into directory file 291992.
Recovering orphaned file 12016bfd4950212d9dfea586c8e61e70_0c881171-4d42-442f-9c42-4be127ee36a3 (59232) into directory file 291992.
Recovering orphaned file file0001.chk (291046) into directory file 55.
Recovering orphaned file file0002.chk (297216) into directory file 55.
Recovering orphaned file dir0005.chk (344290) into directory file 55.
Recovering orphaned file _TRANS~1.H (403067) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file _TransactionBridgePerfCounters.h (403067) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file _SMSVC~1.H (403181) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file _SMSvcHostPerfCounters.h (403181) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0001 (407334) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0005 (407336) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0006 (407337) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0007 (407340) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0008 (407343) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0009 (407344) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 000A (407345) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 000B (407351) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 000C (407352) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 000D (407353) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 000E (407354) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0010 (407355) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0011 (407356) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0012 (407357) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0013 (407358) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0014 (407359) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0015 (407360) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0019 (407361) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 001D (407362) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 001F (407364) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0404 (407365) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0416 (407366) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0804 (407367) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0816 (407368) into directory file 407332.
Recovering orphaned file 0001 (407369) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0005 (407370) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0006 (407371) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0007 (407372) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0008 (407373) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0009 (407374) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 000A (407375) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 000B (407376) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 000C (407377) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 000D (407378) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 000E (407379) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0010 (407382) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0011 (407383) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0012 (407384) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0013 (407385) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0014 (407388) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0015 (407390) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0019 (407391) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 001F (407392) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0404 (407393) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0416 (407394) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0804 (407395) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 0816 (407396) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 001D (410939) into directory file 410888.
Recovering orphaned file 301843~2.XML (414123) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 30184312_2310443602.xml (414123) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 301843~1.XML (414183) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 30184312_2310443602.back.xml (414183) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 301843~4.XML (414194) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 30184312_2645992794.xml (414194) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 301843~3.XML (414250) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 30184312_2645992794.back.xml (414250) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 301849~2.XML (418265) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 30184924_2656781030.xml (418265) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 301849~1.XML (418341) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 30184924_2656781030.back.xml (418341) into directory file 2208.
79 unindexed files scanned.

Recovering orphaned file 30AC79~1.XML (475258) into directory file 2208.
Recovering orphaned file 30181825_1400968235.back.xml (475258) into directory file 2208.
CHKDSK is recovering remaining unindexed files.
13 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
479744 file SDs/SIDs processed.

Cleaning up 5 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 5 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 5 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
Inserting data attribute into file 76853.
Inserting data attribute into file 414183.
64632 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
37145904 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.
Correcting errors in the master file table's (MFT) BITMAP attribute.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

976759807 KB total disk space.
606185360 KB in 397843 files.
197140 KB in 64636 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
616567 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
369760740 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
244189951 total allocation units on disk.
92440185 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 52 07 00 44 09 07 00 10 83 0c 00 00 00 00 00 .R..D...........
db 1d 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....,...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

Im doing the sfc now. its working


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

ok attached is the sfc details


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

SFC has come up clean. Is it booting ok now?


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

seems ok now..

Just to let you know, before windows started it tried installing an update but it failed.

I'll use it for a day and see how it goes.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, fingers crossed, this has been a tough nut to crack and I was close to suggesting a reinstall. I was also starting to suspect you may have Malware in the system corrupting files, a failed update can be a sign of Malware.

The disk check has done quite a few repairs so we may be there.

While it is running ok make sure you have everything backed up and run a scan with your Anti Virus.

It may also be worth running *chkdsk /r* again to make sure it comes up clean. When you have posted the logs it is coming up twice so you can delete the second copy.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

Im using avast! free version.

Its not turning on.

Is McAfee a good one to use?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, something is blocking Avast, probably an infection. I am not permitted to carry out Malware removal without the required permissions and giving any more advice may result in me receiving a warning from Admin.

I shall put in a request to another helper who can instruct you to run a few scans to check if you have any infections which now seems even more likely.

I would suggest leaving the PC alone until you get some more advice to avoid the infection spreading again and causing more boot issues. Leave it switched on as Malware tends to spread when the system is rebooted and stay off line.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

Avast is working now. i did repair through control panel.

Its doing a full system scan now.

Thank you soo much for your help. So the problem was malware?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

It is beginning to look that way, I have asked helper Flavellee to assist who may ask you to run some more scans.

Avast may sort it out though so when it has finished please post what it finds.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

just got a blue screen

Everything froze for 5 minutes and then the blue screen came.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Did that happen during the scan with Avast?

If you can still boot into windows follow this instruction to post the minidump which will have been created from the Blue screen (BSOD).



> First locate your minidump files, they are usually found by clicking on your *C:* drive, in *Windows Explorer*, then click on *Windows* to view the contents._ If your operating system is installed under a different drive letter then look there._ They should be stored under a file called *minidump*.The files will have a *.dmp* extension.
> Zip up at least 6 of the most recent files into *one* zip folder and save on your desktop (if there are less then just zip up what you have).
> *NOTE* To zip up a file in Windows (all versions). Right-click the file or folder, click on *Send To*, and then click *Compressed (zipped) Folder* and save it to your desktop.
> Open *Windows Explorer*, click on *Desktop* in the left column so you can see the *zip* file. In the left column click on *C: > Windows > Minidump *and then drag & drop any additional .*dmp* files into the zip folder.
> ...


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah during the scan.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That minidump is from September last year, note the date in the file name 091211.

I analysed it and it shows a driver fault and memory corruption. Is there a more recent file in the minidump folder?

I would suggest you try the instruction in post 46 to run a Memtest, just to be sure this is not all down to faulty RAM. It will take several hours to run 8 passes but if the memory has a bad fault it should start to show errors fairly soon.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

that was the only file there.

Im doing the memtest now.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, I am just about to turn in. Let the test run for at least 8 passes or more.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

its just done 8 passes. no errors


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, apart from the problem with running Avast how well is the PC performing, dose it appear to be normal.

Try running the scan again with Avast or you could try Microsoft Security Essentials

Make sure you disable Avast before running a full scan with it.

After that all I can do is look at an HJT log from your PC and then pass you on to the Malware forum is I see anything bad in the log. Site rules do not permit any Malware related repairs in this forum so this will be as far as I can go.

Follow this and post the log:

*HJT Instructions*
Please download the HJT installer from Here Click on the big Green Download button.
In XP a warning bar may appear at the top of the browser page, click on it and select "Download File". Select "Run" in any security warning pop ups.
For Vista and Windows 7 a bar will appear at the bottom of the screen, keep selecting "Run".
*NOTE* For Windows 7 and Vista you must turn off the User Account Control to allow HJT to run correctly.
For Vista go into Device Manager and type UAC in the search box, open UAC and change the settings. For Windows 7 click on Start and type UAC in the box and hit Enter, then move the slider all the way to the bottom and click on ok. *This action is not required for Windows XP.*
When the TrendMicro HJT install box appears, click on "Install", accept the licence agreement and allow it to continue, click on "Finish" when it appears. 
• It will be installed by default here: *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis. *
• A shortcut to the application will also be placed on your Desktop. 
• Click on the shortcut on your desktop to run the program. 
• The folder *HJT* is where you will find the logs that you save. You will find this on the drive that Windows is installed on, usually C:.
• The first time you open *HijackThis*, check the *Main Menu* button at the bottom center. When the main menu appears check the box *"Show this window when I start HijackThis". *
• Click on *"Do a system scan and save logfile."* When the log pops up in *Notepad*, copy and paste that file back here as a New Message in this forum.

_The use of HJT is purely for observation please do not try to fix anything with it or you may damage your system. If I see any suspicious files I will advise you to open a new thread in the Malware forum so an expert can help clean up your PC._


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

just pressed esc. it rebooted.

now there is a black screen with the windows logo.

applying update operation 586 of 31281 (jsproxy.dll)

Never seen that before. I'll do the HJT after the above is done


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

so its definitely not a hardware problem?


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

my mouse keeps getting stuck.

then it said something about the display driver. And now it just rebooted itself


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

my computer is not restarting. its stuck on the windows icon.

I think I'll reinstall Windows.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

RubyA said:


> just pressed esc. it rebooted.
> 
> now there is a black screen with the windows logo.
> 
> ...


That is a normal thing to see after some updates are installed.



> so its definitely not a hardware problem?


Difficult to say for certain as there could be other problems that cannot be tested without Windows running in a stable state. The power supply and motherboard could also be the cause.



> I think I'll reinstall Windows.


After what we have tried I think that may be the best thing to do. If there is an infection it will be wiped out during the installation, make sure you do a full format on the drive before installing, this can be done with the hard drive diagnostics disk just to be sure everything is cleaned off.

Only after a reinstall will we be able to determine if this whole problem has been caused by another item of hardware or, if everything returns to normal, we can assume it was an infection causing the problem.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

well ive reinstalled windows.

I'm trying to install drivers now. When I open start or Computer it stops responding for a while. Eventually it does respond. Putting in my driver cd. It recognises it for a while then it disappears.

Just got a blue screen. Its restarted. now its stuck on starting windows with no logo.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

ive installed the drivers.

Everything slowed done again and stopped responding. Then the screen went black. But it went back to normal and my mouse keeps jamming. the screen went black again..

Everything is back, It says on the bottom right

Display driver stopped responding and has recovered.
Display driver NVIDIA Windows Kernal Mode Driver, Version 258.96 stopped responding and has successfully recover

It went black again and now it says the same thing as above.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

i think i'll update the driver


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

updated the driver.

Still says the same thing except its 285.62

everything stops responding for a while then black screen and then back to normal. at least its not rebooting itself.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, I would suggest you now try to run the hard drive diagnostics and hope it will detect the drive and complete the test.

As you have now re-installed the OS and problems are persisting we can be sure this "is" a hardware fault.

Is your system using a graphics card that is plugged into the motherboard?
If so, is there an alternative graphics output from the motherboard that you can use, if so plug the monitor into it and remove the card from the motherboard. 

Always make sure you disconnect the PC from the mains and earth your hands before touching anything inside the machine.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply,

when you say run hard drive diagnostics, do you mean the SeaTools CD? because it still doesn't detect my hard drive


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, take the hard drive out and link it up as you did when you saved all the data and then download the Seatools version for Windows and install it on the working PC. Then run it and see if it will complete a test on the drive, you need to be sure when it runs that you select the suspect drive and not the one in the PC.

You didn't respond to this:


> Is your system using a graphics card that is plugged into the motherboard?
> If so, is there an alternative graphics output from the motherboard that you can use, if so plug the monitor into it and remove the card from the motherboard.


----------



## RubyA (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi

Sorry for the late reply. I decided to give it to a computer shop so that they can check what's wrong.

It was the Motherboard. Apparently last year they were actually recalling the motherboard because it had an issue with the intel support chip. http://vip.asus.com/eservice/changeSandybridge_MB.aspx?slanguage=en-us

I have warranty on it, so i've sent it to Asus.

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Another mystery solved and you're welcome.


----------

